# How much sleep?



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

6 ft. 3ish inch guy. 235 ish pounds. Active, planning on becoming more active.

How much sleep should I get on a nightly basis?


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

However much you need... Everyone's different. Try going to bed at the same time every night and letting yourself naturally wake up. You'll start finding your optimal time frame.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

L said:


> 6 ft. 3ish inch guy. 235 ish pounds. Active, planning on becoming more active.
> 
> How much sleep should I get on a nightly basis?


Our bodies tend to be healthier with 6 - 8 hours of sleep. Any less or any more and it could have some bad effects on your metabolism, mood, immune system, etc.


----------



## Zegaray (Jun 17, 2009)

anywhere from 4 to 8 hours a night. Most of the time its around 6 hours.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't sleep well because of nerve pain that wakes me up. This week I worked at my regular job Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. From Tuesday through Thursday I instructed 18 mountain guides in avalanche education, which was about 4 hours of classroom time each day plus 4-6 hours in the field climbing mountains above 12,000 feet in bitter arctic wind chill conditions. I'm back at my regular job today through Sunday before one day off Monday and starting up a brutal holiday week the next day. During this period I have averaged about 3 hours of sleep per night. I'm a little tired now but not at all ready for bed at 10:30. I might get as much as 6 hours of sleep tonight but who knows. 

In the last year my sleep habits have actually improved. I used to sleep less than this. I know it's not good for me but I refuse to take drugs that are strong enough to make me sleep through the searing nerve pain in my neck and head. Occasionally I will sleep 8 hours and when I do, everything hurts the next day. I am extremely physically active. I'm on my feet literally all day. I run about 50 miles a week. I climb mountains and ski back down them 12 months of the year. From my perspective, sleep is overrated. :tongue:


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

L said:


> 6 ft. 3ish inch guy. 235 ish pounds. Active, planning on becoming more active.
> 
> How much sleep should I get on a nightly basis?


Please just get some for those that can't, okay?


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

telepariah said:


> I don't sleep well because of nerve pain that wakes me up. This week I worked at my regular job Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. From Tuesday through Thursday I instructed 18 mountain guides in avalanche education, which was about 4 hours of classroom time each day plus 4-6 hours in the field climbing mountains above 12,000 feet in bitter arctic wind chill conditions. I'm back at my regular job today through Sunday before one day off Monday and starting up a brutal holiday week the next day. During this period I have averaged about 3 hours of sleep per night. I'm a little tired now but not at all ready for bed at 10:30. I might get as much as 6 hours of sleep tonight but who knows.
> 
> In the last year my sleep habits have actually improved. I used to sleep less than this. I know it's not good for me but I refuse to take drugs that are strong enough to make me sleep through the searing nerve pain in my neck and head. Occasionally I will sleep 8 hours and when I do, everything hurts the next day. I am extremely physically active. I'm on my feet literally all day. I run about 50 miles a week. I climb mountains and ski back down them 12 months of the year. From my perspective, sleep is overrated. :tongue:


OW. I am so sorry. I don't want drugs (because I think neurochemistry is very delicate matter, let alone all the toxins we're exposed to in our water, etc.) but I won't lie, they sound magical at present.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

The amount of sleep needed definitely varies by the individual. That said, 6 hours seems to be a minimal threshold in fitness circles - particularly if you're planning to become even more active. Muscles need to time to repair, and that means getting a good amount of sleep.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Apparently, 6 hours is not enough for me because then I get an all day headache that crescendo's into a nice little migraine...


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

L said:


> Apparently, 6 hours is not enough for me because then I get an all day headache that crescendo's into a nice little migraine...


Well, if you know what works for you and what amount of sleep makes you feel best, then I would say just stick with it.


----------



## ewerk (Sep 22, 2012)

It's important to get at least 6-8 hours of sleep every night. The optimal hours to sleep for mental clarity and focus is between 10pm and 6am. Try to sleep before midnight for best sleep.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

ewerk said:


> It's important to get at least 6-8 hours of sleep every night. The optimal hours to sleep for mental clarity and focus is between 10pm and 6am. Try to sleep before midnight for best sleep.


Any sources for further reading?


----------



## Arrogus (Dec 26, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> However much you need... Everyone's different. Try going to bed at the same time every night and letting yourself naturally wake up. You'll start finding your optimal time frame.


Unless you have something like sleep apnea, then you'll sleep upwards of 12 hours and still feel terrible when you wake up.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Arrogus said:


> Unless you have something like sleep apnea, then you'll sleep upwards of 12 hours and still feel terrible when you wake up.


In that case, it would still be a helpful suggestion in that it would make it easier to determine that such a problem exists.


----------



## Arrogus (Dec 26, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> In that case, it would still be a helpful suggestion in that it would make it easier to determine that such a problem exists.


Yes, I never intended to imply otherwise.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

The amount of sleep you need is dependent on lots of factors, like physical and mental activity, stress, circadian rhythm and your genetics. I can't tell you what works for you, but I've found either fixing your bedtime or waking time a good method to find out, with a preference for the latter.

Also, people sleep in blocks comprised of different levels of sleep, from REM, the lightest sleep in which you dream, to deep sleep which is very hard to wake up from. These blocks are between one and two hours long decreasing in length as the night progresses. This explains why you sometimes feel _less_ awake on _more_ sleep, because your alarm went off in the middle of a deeper sleep instead of REM, which is easiest to wake up from. Here's a picture to illustrate it:


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I do best on 8 hours, but if my mind gets going I don't get that a lot of times. Can usually function pretty well with at least 2 hrs.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

i have found i seem to wake up naturally after 9 hours of sleep though i am having issues getting into a habit of this.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm surprised 6 hours is the minimum recommendation. When I was growing up, I was told frequently to at least get 8-9 hours. I usually sleep anywhere from 2 hours to 12, depending on my schedule and how busy/stressed out I am. I do my best on around 8 hours. Any more than that and I become a groggy mess. 

I'd say that it depends on your activity level and genes, definitely. Based on what I've read, adults should get about 7-9 hours of sleep. I'd say 8 is fine.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

I heard on QI that apparently the average human only needs between 4-6 hours sleep and more than that amount is actually bad for you. I'm not completely sure of the accuracy of that information...although if Stephen Fry says it, it's probably true. :tongue:


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

My sleep schedule is non-existant so I might not be the greatest person to give advice or something, but if you find the time naps are so under-rated. I usually feel more refreshed after a good nap then a long night sleep.


----------



## ester62 (Jan 17, 2013)

8 hours most


----------



## Quenby (Jan 31, 2013)

Proper sleep is necessary to maintain the health and be active in working. 
A normal person should sleep at least 7 hour daily for the healthy life


----------



## Quenby (Jan 31, 2013)

Quenby said:


> Proper sleep is necessary to maintain the health and be active in working.
> A normal person should sleep at least 7 hour daily for the healthy life


Any comment?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Quenby said:


> Any comment?


Not really, just taking in the information.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

There is only one person, that might find out how much sleep you need - You. Try to sleep a few nights without alarm. Make notices about how much you have slept and how refreshed you were after each night. 

And forget all those people who tell you that everyone needs 6-8 hours. It depends merely on the individual person . For example, 4.5 hours are sufficient for me. Furthermore i tried polyphasic sleep for 4 months. During that time i had a sleep schedule and all in all 3 hours sleep a day. It worked out but eventually the schedule would collide with my personal life and school. 

If you want to get more information about sleep, read about the circadian rhythm,etc


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone heard of the Uberman sleep schedule? It proposes that the only essential sleep is REM sleep, and by taking multiple naps throughout the day we can get by on only 2 hours sleep a day: Uberman’s sleep schedule – (Six Incredibly Awesome Mind States You Can Experience)

More on topic, just test how much you need. If you feel tired the next day, you will need more.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not a morning person and I can't remember the last time I woke up feeling refreshed that didn't involve just laying in bed for an hour before getting up...


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

@L Can I ask you sthg *?* 

Are you depressed or stressed at the moment *?* Do you have serious sleeping problems *?* Do you often wake up during the night *?* What do you do while lying in bed for a hour *?* Have you ever been sleeping better *?*

@ Hosker

I have read a lot about uberman and even considered to try it out but finally tried an Everyman-schedule. For information read the articles on polyphasicsociety.com .


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Orchidion said:


> @L Can I ask you sthg *?*
> 
> Are you depressed or stressed at the moment *?* Do you have serious sleeping problems *?* Do you often wake up during the night *?* What do you do while lying in bed for a hour *?* Have you ever been sleeping better *?*


Stressed, not really depressed. 

I have trouble falling asleep and trouble feeling refreshed after sleeping.

Sometimes.

Think about random things.

Winter months seem the hardest time for me to fall asleep.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

Does not compute!

There is no "should" with sleep. It depends on too many things to have a standard "should". For example, I often push my body past it's current limitations in order to breakdown, in order to rebuild. Some rather awesome things can happen during the rebuilding process. 

If I sufficiently push myself whether that be physically, emotionally, intellectually, spiritually, or a combination, then my dreams and experiences are awesomely bizarre. It seems that I most easily activate "shadow functions" consciously when sufficiently stressed. Just yesterday I was properly sleep deprived, so that I hit REM sleep while still being conscious of the sound of my room...whooshing of fan interacting with the air pushing through the vent. I kept cycling between dream and waking, rather rapidly. Makes for some symbolic funzies. 

I mean, are you after living the maximum amount of years in life, or having the maximum amount of life through your years?! If the former, then sleep as long as you need to be well rested each day. Keep to a regular sleeping schedule. I suggest syncing your circadian rythm with the natural day/night cycle. As in sleep once the sun goes down (or shortly after) and awake just before sunrise. 

If you want to cram as much life into your youth/middle age as possible, screw it. There are no limitations. Sometimes I'll get no sleep, sometimes a few hours, and occasionally 7-9 hours of sleep. It just depends.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

*Stressed, not really depressed. 

I have trouble falling asleep and trouble feeling refreshed after sleeping.

Sometimes.

Think about random things.

Winter months seem the hardest time for me to fall asleep.*


@ L

I´ve got sleeping problems like that for years. The only things that helped me:
I started writing down everything that troubled me. This was quite alleviating and often helped me find solutions. 
Furthermore sports is really heplful, It might help you fall asleep fast.
Perhaps you should also try to stay one night awake. The next you will sleep like a catatonic ananas.

And listen to ASMR videos on youtube before sleeping.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Orchidion said:


> *Stressed, not really depressed.
> 
> I have trouble falling asleep and trouble feeling refreshed after sleeping.
> 
> ...


If I remember right, I'm type A ASMR:wink:

And, I've already tried resetting my circadian rhythm, it's actually how I spent my morning this morning and night last night.

I'm not much of a fan of writing down my problems, prying eyes could find them and use it against me.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

* I'm not much of a fan of writing down my problems, prying eyes could find them and use it against me. *

We are kinda alike, I guess. I am also afraid that somebody might find my notices, so I started to write them either in german or latin , both with greek letters.
You don´t have to learn greek for this, just the alphabet. Then write english with greek letters.

I know this sounds weird...........Well it is weird, but effective!


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

Surprising connections between our well-being and giving, getting, and gratitude

I aim for 8 hours of sleep each night. It's also recommended to have a consistent sleeping schedule, regardless of what day of the week it is.


----------

